# Neues Internet langsam?!?



## IFabian123 (25. Juni 2011)

Hallo erstmal
Ich habe ein kleines Problem und zwar habe ich 1 jahr auf meine neue Leitung gewartet welche jetz endlich am Freitag geschaltet wurde
In Briefen sowie im Internet sollte eine 16000er Leitung möglich sein.
Nun ja ich hab das neue Internet jetzt zwar aber das ist beweitem keine 16000er. Downloads von diversen Seiten sind sehr langsam nur ca 200 - 300 kb/s
ich weiß dass die downloadrate auch auf die seite ankommt aber so wenig ist ja schon etwas merkwürdig.  Und ich weiß auch das im Brief nur BIS ZU 16000 möglich steht. Aber mein Nachbar lädt auch mit ca 1,2 mb/sek also denk ich mal nit dass da soviel Unterschied sein kann (oder doch????!?).  Selbst wenn, dann ist 200 -300 kb/sek doch sehr merkwürdig. Auch Videos auf Youtube etc laden nicht so schnell wie bei meinem Nachbarn oder anderen Bekannten in der Nähe.
Ich habe WLAN, aber kann das soviel verändern???

Weiß jemand von euch was mir helfen könnte, ich schätze mal ein Anruf bei der Telekom hilft nicht viel und der den nächsten Tpunkt kann ich erst Diensttag erreichen.....

Achja mein router ist der folgende: 
*AVM FRITZ!Box WLAN 3170*


----------



## hirschi-94 (25. Juni 2011)

Hast du die Möglichkeit, einen Speedtest per Lan zu machen? 

Dann könntest du ausschließen, dass dein Wlan evtl. zu lahm ist.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juni 2011)

Ruf mal bei der tcom an, die können da sehr wohl etwas dazu sagen, ob aus deren Sicht bei Dir alles bis zu Deinem Anschluss o.k ist. Ich kenn das Modell von der Fritzbox nicht, aber vlt. ist das nicht DSL16k geeignet -ist das denn schon alt? Hast Du denn auch nen Splitter dazubekommen? 


Und ich würde in jedem Falle mal per LAN testen, und dann könntest Du ja auch mal den Router Deines Nachbarn bei Dir testen, wenn das möglich ist, da müsste man ja nur mal kurz die Userdaten ändern und den bei Dir anschließen. Oder im t-punkt-Laden mal einen Speedport-Router mitgeben lassen zum testen, die sind ja "innen" oft selber nix anderes als eine Fritzbox.


----------



## BloodySuicide (25. Juni 2011)

Schleiß erstmal das aus, was du kannst. Bei Bedarf schau ich mir Montag mal die Leitung an.

Speedports werden übrigens nicht mehr von AVM produziert.


----------



## Marsbreaker (25. Juni 2011)

villeicht mal den router resetten? möglich ist alles


----------



## rabe08 (25. Juni 2011)

Bitte eine Klarstellung: Wie ist Dein effektiver Download, wenn Du mehrer Download von verschiedenen Seiten gleichzeitig anstößt? Bei der Angabe achte auch darauf, ob Du mb/s oder mB/s angibst und meinst.


----------



## Tuerkay (25. Juni 2011)

Teil die Bestellte internetgeschwindigkeit durch 8 und du erhälst die maximal erreichbare geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Colonia (25. Juni 2011)

Hi,

ich habe hier den gleichen Router wie du und wir haben eine 32000er Leitung. Den Router musste ich nicht resetten. Bei meinem Internetanbieterwechsel wurde mir gesagt, dass das Internet in den ersten Tagen noch nicht richtig funktioniern würde. Mittlerweile funktionierts aber richtig .

Ich lade bei einer 32000er Leitung im Durchschnitt 3,5 mb/s runter. 
Vorher hatten wir kurzzeitig eine 16000er Leitung und da habe ich mit knapp 1,5-1,8 mb/s runtergeladen.

PS: Ich habe ein Lan-Kabel.


----------



## kbyte (25. Juni 2011)

Höchstens noch im Web-Interface der Fitzbox schauen, was dort an Bandbreite anliegt - ansonsten hat u. a. Herbboy schon alles gesagt...



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Bei Bedarf schau ich mir Montag mal die Leitung an.


 
 Er kann doch jetzt am Sonntag auch die Mitarbeiter im Servicecenter nerven, die können's doch ebenfalls durchmessen...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. Juni 2011)

IFabian123 schrieb:


> In Briefen sowie im Internet sollte eine 16000er Leitung möglich sein.
> Nun ja ich hab das neue Internet jetzt zwar aber das ist beweitem keine 16000er. Downloads von diversen Seiten sind sehr langsam nur ca 200 - 300 kb/s...


Das sagt recht wenig aus.Du wirst schon mal in das routermenü schauen müssen um zu sehen,mit welcher geschwindigkeit er syncronisiert.Bei der gelegenheit kannst du gleich noch einen screenshot von der seite machen,welche die dämpfung,snr usw. anzeigt.(und natürlich hier posten) 



> Aber mein Nachbar lädt auch mit ca 1,2 mb/sek also denk ich mal nit dass da soviel Unterschied sein kann (oder doch????!?).


Was für ein modem nutzt der?


> Ich habe WLAN, aber kann das soviel verändern???


Ja,kann es.Solche tests mußt du schon mit einem lan-kabel als verbindung machen.



> Weiß jemand von euch was mir helfen könnte, ich schätze mal ein Anruf bei der Telekom hilft nicht viel und der den nächsten Tpunkt kann ich erst Diensttag erreichen.....


Nein,bringt nicht viel und der t-punkt auch nicht.Da kannst du auch die wand neben dir fragen,wobei die dir noch eher eine qualifizierte antwort geben kann.(ich sprech da aus erfahrung) Die schieben das kurzer hand auf den router,ohne dir brauchbare lösungsansätze zu liefern.In wie weit sie recht hätten,kann ich momentan allerdings noch nicht bewerten.



> Achja mein router ist der folgende:
> *AVM FRITZ!Box WLAN 3170*


 Das ding ist eher eine schlechte grundlage.Ich tippe aber auf das wlan,weshalb das so schon i.o. gehen sollte.


BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Schleiß erstmal das aus, was du kannst. Bei Bedarf schau ich mir Montag mal die Leitung an.


Dann solltest du aber zuerst schauen,ob einer deiner kollegen beim einrichten nicht "ausversehen" die leitung auf adsl1 statt 2+ geschalten hat und ob das ganze ratenadaptiv arbeitet.


----------



## BloodySuicide (25. Juni 2011)

DSL-Ports werden vom System vergeben und das macht nicht "ausversehen" den Fehler auf die flaschen alten Ports zu buchen. Also bitte nicht mit Halbwissen klugscheißen 
Übrigens bietet die Telekom verständlicherweise keine direkten Support für die FritzBox.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. Juni 2011)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> DSL-Ports werden vom System vergeben und das macht nicht "ausversehen" den Fehler auf die flaschen alten Ports zu buchen. Also bitte nicht mit Halbwissen klugscheißen


Zugegeben,ich bin jetzt schlauer.Aber,eure gerätschaft programmiert sich selbst mit daten?Ich glaube kaum.Und du kannst es drehen und wenden wie du willst,wenn auf einer adsl2+ fähigen leitung (macht zugegeben nicht bei allen sinn) nur adsl1 geschalten wird,dann hat irgend jemand in deinem *piiiiiieeeep* einen mörderisch großen haufen sch**** gebaut.(und wenn es "ausversehen" ist)


----------



## BloodySuicide (26. Juni 2011)

Soweit ich weiß, werden die Profile halb- bis vollautomatisch geschrieben. Kann mich aber nochmal schlau machen. Eine DSL-Ports können glaub sogar kein ADSL(1) mehr.


----------



## IFabian123 (26. Juni 2011)

Ok schon mal vielen Dank für diese schnellen und vielen Antworten. Also ich werde auf jeden Fall mal LAN testen, wenn ich nur die Lan-Kabel finden würde.
Hm.... jaaja meine Ordnung ist klasse. Ansosnten werde ich mir einfach welche ausleihen gehen, was jedoch erst morgen der Fall sein wird. 
Der Splitter is schon etwas älter, ich glaub ich wechsle den mal aus....
Nachdem ich dann mal alles ausprobiert habe und nachdem ich auch etwas gewartet habe guck ich nochmal vllt stabilisiert sich das ja....


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Juni 2011)

Wie gesagt,schaue erstmal mit was dein router syncronisiert.Das ist im routermenü einzusehen.
Alles andere ist von zu vielen faktoren abhängig.


----------



## IFabian123 (27. Juni 2011)

Hm...... ich bin grad irgendwie zu blöd um das herauszufinden kannst du mir das schnell mal bei der Fritzbox erklären finde das im routermenü nicht.  Q.Q
Und was mir jetzt auch aufgefallen ist manchma lade ich mit ca 1,4 MB/sek so wie es eig sein sollte, dann auf der selben Seite wieder nur mit 50 - 60 KB/s, das kann doch eigentlich nicht sein oder????


----------



## cann0nf0dder (27. Juni 2011)

das ist normal
versuchs mal bei nvidia, deren server schaffen beim download der treiber bei mir eigentlich immer über 4MB/s 
bei z.b. youtube kommts immer drauf an, manche videos sind fast instant zum anschauen bereit, bei anderen muss ich für nen 1 min clip 10 min cachen lassen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Juni 2011)

IFabian123 schrieb:


> Hm...... ich bin grad irgendwie zu blöd um das herauszufinden kannst du mir das schnell mal bei der Fritzbox erklären finde das im routermenü nicht.  Q.Q


Da stellst du mich gerade vor ein problem.Ich benutze meine 7170 schon ewig nicht mehr...(aus gutem grund)
Du öffnest also den browser und gibst in der adresszeile fritz.box ein.Sollte das nicht funzen kannst du noch 192.168.178.1 eingeben.Wenn das auch nicht will dann systemsteuerung->netzwerk und freigabecenter->LAN-verbindung->Details. Dort steht unter "standardgateway" die ip deiner fritzbox,welche du in die adresszeile des browsers ein gibst.
Danach fragt er dich nach einem passwort,falls du mal eines eingerichtet hast.Wenn nicht,dann landest du gleich im routermenü. Dort dann auf "erweitert" und danach "internet" suchen.Dort sollten auch die leitungsdaten zu finden sein.



> Und was mir jetzt auch aufgefallen ist manchma lade ich mit ca 1,4 MB/sek so wie es eig sein sollte, dann auf der selben Seite wieder nur mit 50 - 60 KB/s, das kann doch eigentlich nicht sein oder????


 Schließe mich cann0nf0dder an.Das ist normal.


----------



## IFabian123 (29. Juni 2011)

Also anderer router splitter ausgewechselt etc und...
Es läuft jetzt alles einwandfrei sowie wlan als auch lan immer ca 1,5 -1,8 MB/sek ;D

Vielen dank euch Allen


----------

